# In praise of Mercer Culinary



## rohfan2112 (Jan 30, 2021)

I recently bought a new knife that I've been using non-stop for three weeks and wanted to pass the info along. It's the Mercer Culinary Ultimate White 8-Inch Chef's Knife. This thing is sharp! If you're not used to very sharp knives, take care when handling this one. The only thing I do is give it a quick honing on my ceramic knife hone after each use. The knife is $11  and when I grab for a knife I always grab it first, even passing over my prized Henckels German forged chef's knife. This sucker glides effortlessly through anything it touches and makes prep work so much easier. It's now the workhorse of my kitchen.

Anyone else have a great but cheapo knife they'd recommend?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

That is an amazing price, and I noticed they had different lengths too.  The 12" was only $20.   If you can tell the difference in honing angles, 14° thru 20°, ignore this... but I recommend angle guides for hones.  They keep you within 1° even if blindfolded   

I have some 4" Rapala  (wooden handle) fillet knives for close in work, about $12 on sale.  I use Victornox 6" boning knives (the flexible model) on the bottom in the photo, they are  $15 on sale. 






Not really a low priced knife on the initial purchase..... but this next knife comes with 8 or 10 blades, and the blades are very inexpensive, so in the long run a serious bonus for people that don't like sharpening and maintenance.  
For just over a year I've been testing two Havalon knife models.  These things are sportsman's knives with replaceable blades which are scalpel sharp and have a scalpel connection. And in the kitchen, they are amazing.


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 30, 2021)

I recently bought some Mercer edge protectors for my kitchen knives. Mercer quality is second to none.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 30, 2021)

thirdeye
 , have used these for doing deer. Like the replacement blades. Very nice


thirdeye said:


> For just over a year I've been testing two Havalon knife models. These things are sportsman's knives with replaceable blades which are scalpel sharp and have a scalpel connection. And in the kitchen, they are amazing.


----------

